

Inequality in Bitcoin compared to North Korea - hmsimha
http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-inequality-2014-1

======
hmsimha
I guess the question that logically follows is, will mass adoption of bitcoin
as a currency help smooth out the inequalities in wealth distribution?

------
throwaway420
What's next in an effort to drive page views, an article suggesting that
Bitcoin is literally Hitler?

~~~
hmsimha
It's a ridiculously titled article, but the point about the distribution of
bitcoin is a valid one. In the U.S. for example, 34.6% of wealth is owned by
the top 1%.

Let's reflect on the difference:

\- In the bitcoin network, 80% of the wealth is owned by 1% of bitcoin
holders.

\- In the U.S. 84.9% of wealth is owned by the wealthiest 20% of Americans.

The uneven distribution of wealth in the United States presents a gross
reality. If bitcoin were to reach mass adoption (and surmount other forms of
currency) and the top 1% didn't budge from their holdings, it would create an
even more incredible inequality where we would potentially have people richer
than the U.S. government. Good for them, but not so good for the stability of
bitcoin.

